# Rabbit Dogs



## bluehound (Feb 26, 2006)

Does anybody here hunt with beagles??

Jeremy


----------



## Young'in (Feb 1, 2006)

I do. Not to bag or anything but me and my dad have the best do in canada at the time. Do you hunt cottontails, jack rabbits or snowshoe hares. Up here we only have hares, the coyotes have done a number on them this year.
well see ya later.
Cole keenan


----------



## bluehound (Feb 26, 2006)

I live in WV. the only thing we have here is cottontails. We don't have alot of them. Certain spots you can find quite a few but for the most part there are not a bunch of them like some states. What knid of bloodlines do you have?

Jeremy


----------



## Young'in (Feb 1, 2006)

Im pretty sure that her bloodline is otterbrookes topdog not sure though i'll ask my dad. Do you trail them.


----------



## bluehound (Feb 26, 2006)

I haven't been to any trials so far. I want to make sure the make gundogs before I worry about trialing. I would like to try it but I have heard alot of bad stories about judges cheating. I would like to try it once just to see. Do you trial any?

Jeremy


----------



## Young'in (Feb 1, 2006)

We are away every weekend in spring and fall. I heard some bad stories about some judges in the states too. And i know personally the Qubec judges are a bunch of cheap.... you kow what. My dog was just over a year old when we started her last year and she one her first 7 trails in a row. During her 8th she got out of the fence and are other dog won, because she had no score, but she ended up with 9 trails won in the year. Well in the nationals she was the first dog picked up, and the judge said she was to fast and a head of the others to much, the judge was from qubec. It seems that this judge always gets ride of the best dogs every year. 
Well im gonna go before i get to mad thinking about it.
Cole


----------



## bluehound (Feb 26, 2006)

Yeah I have heard of stories like that. I just need to try it. The only thing is that I can't stand a cheat and I don't know how I would handle it if it happened. I run bluetick and redtick beagles. Are yours tri-color?
Jeremy


----------



## Young'in (Feb 1, 2006)

We have mostly Black and Tan dogs.


----------

